# UCD Commercial Law Conference on NAMA



## Brendan Burgess (16 Nov 2009)

[broken link removed]

Thursday 26th November - cost €350

How will the National Asset Management Agency discharge its responsibilities? What are the key issues which its operation will generate?
 At this seminar a distinguished panel of speakers drawn from within the Agency and from professional advisors will provide guidance on how the Agency will operate in practice and will address the key property, banking and legal issues which confront those who will be dealing with NAMA.
              This seminar will provide an excellent early opportunity for those affected by the legislation, and their                                                          professional advisors, to acquaint themselves with the Agency's business methodology.


----------

